# Kids coming soon!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Contredanse is looking really good. Her udder doubled yesterday but her ligaments are still there. I think it'll double again before she kids. She's on 142 today. Potsie appears to be going to kid on the same due date as Contredanse 1-28. She has hardly any ligaments but her udder hasn't changed at all yet. I can't wait!!!

Contredanse on 1-2...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 1-2-08.jpg

Contredanse today...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 20-081.jpg
Sorry she's so hairy, birthing haircuts will be today.

Here's her tummy...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 15-082.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -15-08.jpg

Here's Potsie on 1-2...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 1-2-08.jpg

Here she is today...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 20-081.jpg
(She looks to have doubled since then too.)

Potsie's belly...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -15-08.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 15-082.jpg

I'm so excited! Daisy is due 2-3 and she's got a tiny udder but hardly showing so she'll probably just have a single. I can't wait!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Ashley,
Pillow Scham still had strong ligaments at 5 yesterday evening which I thought was a relief because our temps were in the low single digits last night. BUT, Jeremy went out one last time to check on her around 10 or 11pm I think and she had just delivered triplets!!! Everybody was extremely cold and her after birth was freezing as she was passing it but they're all ok today. Her colostrum was freezing in the milk bucket as I was milking her. Goodness it was soooo cold.

Considering Potsie is her twin, I thought you might need to know about those last minute ligaments. :shock: 

Good Luck with your girls!
Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow that is scary Kristen so glad he went out when he did! 

Sounds exiting Ashely - more kiddos soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!! Pics please!!!

Ashley - Good Luck! We are all in for the long haul the next week and a half!!

Al


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much Kristen!!! I am watching and totally forgot to check ligs this evening but I have the camera on so I'm watching her. I'll go down and double check this evening before bed and might start the baby monitor tonight. 

What do you think of Pillow Scham? She's a gorgeous doe, Potsie has a nice udder coming in so far and I know it'll only get bigger.  We'd all love to see pics if you have them!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Ashley,
Pillow has a pretty capacious udder. She's got a nice soft texture and open orifices. Her teats are well placed and hang straight down even though she certainly needs a stronger MSL. She has a wide rear udder with a good area of attachment and a smooth fore but she _really _needs more height in the rear. I don't see her ever winning any Best Udder awards but her capacity, teat size and placement, and udder texture are traits I want to pass along in my herd. She delivered 2 does and a buck kid last night. I'm hoping these doelings will show improved rear udder height. I have photos of the two doelings but the little buck won't stand still long enough and Pillow is still too tired and cold to even try and get udder shots yet. I'm going to try and attach them so cross your fingers. LOL.

She was really unhappy with us last weekend when we clipped her back end and udder but I'm so glad I don't have to be out there in this weather trying to clean her up. She would be extremely cross with all that messy hair frozen to her.

Can't wait to see the photos of Potsie and kids!
Kristen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww they're so cute!!! I've only got what Sue said about Potsie's udder to go by. She had a good MSL and good attachments. I can't wait to see her full since I've never see her udder yet. 

Potsie wasn't happy with the birthing haircut either. LOL We did that today. Contredanse stood stock still for her clipping, gosh that was wonderful!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The babies are soooo cute! Congrats!

It is so cold here, I would rather not clip and take warm water and light blow dryer for cleaning her up and of course the heat lights. Besides - I think she will FLIP out if I try and clip her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW,Ashley, they are certainly looking close! How many do you think they'll have? Binky looks alot like Contradense in udder and belly. 
Kristen.....Congrats..and Thank goodness your hubby checked when he did, those are some beautiful lil' girl kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't really know how many. I'm just shooting with twins to be on the safe side. More the merrier but I'm thinking at least twins each. 

Contredanse had twins last time, Potsie had triplets.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

liz said:


> Kristen.....Congrats..and Thank goodness your hubby checked when he did, those are some beautiful lil' girl kids!


Thanks Liz. Yeah - he doesn't want anybody to know it but he gets just as excited about kidding season as me and my daughters do. LOL.

Thankfully, we're supposed to have highs in the 40s this afternoon so I'm hoping they've made it through the worst of their winter as tiny babies. When I went out before dawn this morning to check on them our temp here was 0! But the triplets were all curled up together and they were warm to touch. Goats are so amazing! I couldn't sleep a wink worrying about them and they barely seemed to notice the temps. We're done now until March 

Kristen


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I don't really know how many. I'm just shooting with twins to be on the safe side. More the merrier but I'm thinking at least twins each.
> 
> Contredanse had twins last time, Potsie had triplets.


Well triplets seem to run in Potsie's family. Why not shoot for three! Can't wait to hear what she has for you. :greengrin:

Kristen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree. I can't wait too! She had triplets last time and 2 does and a buck like Pillow so I'd be happy with anything with some does in it. 

So far our Nigerians thus far, haven't broken the more than one doe trend. I mean even in the triplets we've had we've only gotten 1 in the litter. We've been pretty blessed to get at least 1 doe in every litter but more than one would be nice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I had posted here already... hmm strange. ANYWAYS I can not wait to see what your does have Ashley!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know, sometimes the forum isn't showing new posts to me, I'll just happen to see someone's name as the last one to post and realize I haven't read it. Weird. 

I think Pot's udder will get bigger yet. I'm waiting and watching. They're on 143 today and they're calling for a wintery mix tonight/tomorrow morning. Figures. LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They look like their getting close Ashely, good luck!

Kristen, those babies are just precious!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I didn't feel any ligaments earlier today on Potsie and at dinner time the same. No change in her udder though. I'm watching her and she's been up and down around the stall and pawing and laying in one corner. I don't really think she'll go yet but I'll watch.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Baby watch!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's definitely uncomfortable. She's been up and down a lot. Course with that wide load who could blame her for being uncomfortable. Haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley - there was not a huge change in my does udder - sooooo - make sure and keep a close eye and ear on her!!!!!

More babies soon!! WOO HOO


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY!!! I hope she doesn't sneak them out on you. These girls seem to be very naughty and sneaky so far this year. Sillies!! :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOOK AT THAT! I really need to show Binky she's not being very nice to me! I feel like the little boy that cried WOLF! I thought for sure Contradence would go before Potsie! :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well so far I'm not seeing any contractions but she's still restless. Lots of yawning, stretching, changing positions, pawing. Just pitiful.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet you are through the roof excited! Although in this cold weather it can be scary too. I can not wait to see what she has!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

It was pretty mild out there tonight. Suppose to be mid 50s tomorrow. 

Pots ligaments are GONE. I walked back down just a few minutes ago because I couldn't recall latchingt he bottom hook on Contredanse's stall and Pot's. I was right, I didn't. LOL Anyway, I checked her while down there and my gosh she's nothing but really really really soft mush. She's got a few spots in her stall that she's pawed up. Contredanse feels a lot softer too and has some discharge and had a nice nest against the far divider. Maybe they'll both go tomorrow.

Tomorrow is they're 145 day. As it happens Sarah was in raging heat in the barn so I took her up the breeding pen and put her with Larkspur. My gosh what a busy night! 

I'm heading to bed. Hubby'll check the girls at 2:30am when he gets in. He'll wake me if there's anything to report and I will be listening to the baby monitor as well. Wish us luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well now I wouldn't be getting any sleep! Glad you can though


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

YAY!!!  Maybe both girls will behave like ladies and get those kids out while your temps are in the 50s tomorrow. How nice would that be, right? Well, the best of luck to you and I can't wait to check in tomorrow and see if you've got new kids yet.

Kristen


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see what they have!!! I know I have said that already  

I also can't wait to see what Sarah has! Those kids should be colorful!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well they've held out till this morning. I listened to Pots pawing all night long so I didn't sleep well but I was definitely not going to miss anything! Haha Anyway, I can see she has some discharge and she's still extremely restless. Hubby said the same at 2:30am this morning. She was really restless. I can't tell if she's contracting so far or not. She's the only one I can "see" but I can hear them all. I'll be checking them after I take Hannah (my 5 year old) to school. Hubby will be taking Matthew (my 2 year old) to therapy since I'm not leaving the house for any length of time.

So exciting!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I kept Potsie up today in her stall considering its so nasty outside. Anyway, her vulva is open and it almost looks like a bag up in there. Smells kind of birth-ish as well. She's sure hiding all signs of anything happening. Still nothing but complete mush. No change in udder. I sure hope she kids today! I can't wait! 

Contredanse and Daisy's ligaments have really softened but they're still there. Just really low and soft.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

woo - another sneaker - thats three that are trying to hide their babies from us!!!

Good luck and keep us posted

Al


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she sill go today!!! Hoe exciting! And she isn't even my goat lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well her udder is bigger but not overly huge or anything. Vulva is huge and swollen. Discharge and possibly some contractions. Still waiting....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

More kids to come...woohoo!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's been pawing, up and down a lot but I'm having a hard time telling if she's contracting. Definitely no pushing. She's probably going to keep me waiting. 

The suspence is KILLING ME!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You poor thing! Why Lord, why must they do this to us? Please give us patience! 

C'MON GIRLS!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any progress yet Ashley????


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just about to ask the same thing! We are dying here Ashley!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

A-S-H-L-E-Y Where are you - I hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ashley!! Oh gosh, we are all dyin'.... hehe!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm dying along with you watching and waiting.  No babies. No signs of babies either.  I'm going to head to bed. I've had a nasty headache all day that won't go away with tylenol so I'm going to rest my eyes. Probably too much excitement.  Wish I had babies to be excited over! Ha! I'll update should things change overnight or in the AM.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry about your headache  I hope you get some bouncing babies soon!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Any bouncing babies????


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I slept pretty good last night. Thank goodness. That alone solved the headache problem. 

No babies. I have decided that if Contredanse loses her ligaments I'll be focusing on her instead. I know at least that Contredanse is only due 1-28/2-2. She was never bred again. Pots did breed again to put her last due date 2-21 so Pots could keep me guessing another month. I just don't seriously think she'll go another 4 weeks though. 

I've been hearing a lot of pawing this morning but the camera is only on Potsie so I have no idea who's doing all that pawing. I'm getting ready to go down and feed. If I notice something I'll report back!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> Please give us patience!


NEVER pray for patience!!! lol

I hope there is progress for you Ashely


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I turned her out after I went down to check her. I could see something dangling and thought it might be streaming discharge. No such luck, it was straw stuck to her vulva. So I turned her loose. She's not doing anything unusal out there so I figure she'll wait.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ohh - so sorry there are no babies yet.

I wanted to ask you - the pic of the prego doe in your signature - how many babies did she have???


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That would be Fuchsia and she had triplets 1 doe and 2 bucks. She likes to blow up like a ballon for kiddings. She's almost that big already now, and still has 2 months to go!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor Ashley!! I was so hoping we'd have kids born the same day!! Potsie still may give you a surprise!



> That would be Fuchsia and she had triplets


I remember that poor girl keeping you on your toes..as well as those of us that were on GW at the time!
My Bootsie looks now like Fuschia did then! And she's not due til 2-11!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, Civil and Fuchsia look like Fuchsia did in that picture. Civil's due after these three in late Feb but Fuchsia has till March. LOL

I can see Contredanse doing a lot of pawing but her ligaments were still there. Pots has a really, really, really really swollen twat and I'm worried about her. For now its just swollen, but I've never had a prolapse and I hope she's not my first.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Potsie is really close though, if it was aprolapse you would see a shiny ball when she lays down....I'm sure she's just getting ready to do some serious pushing.Good luck and try not to worry. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I haven't seen it while she's laying as she refuses to lay down while I'm around. When she's standing if she's standing right I'll see a roundish red thing in there. I use to think it was a bag but now I realize after seeing it in just the right light its not. I don't think they'll kid till next week really.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Ashley, hows Potsie doing?? Any signs from Contradense yet?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope all your does kid safefully and uneventfully for you! I had to help my friend when their ewe prolapsed, it was awful. And in sheep it can be hereditary, don't know if it's so with goats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No apparently what I'd seen was a one time show. LOL It wasn tiny and up inside her and I haven't seen it since. She's doing great. 

Pot's udder has gotten a little bigger but gradually. Contredanse looks the same, both are getting really mushy, well Pots was anyway. Daisy's softening up a lot too. Day 144 today if they're due 2-2 and Daisy is due 2-3.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Most likly babies were in an odd position pushing on the cervix and causing her to be uncomfortable looking like early labor. They sure can drive us nuts.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes it sure is driving me bonkers. But they're bound to kid this week. I mean Contredanse only had two possible times 1-28 or 2-2 (5 day heat and she was bred at the beginning and again in 5 days so she's like due 2-2. Potsie was bred those exact same days but then 3 weeks later bred again. But I seriously doubt she'll wait till the end of Feb. 

Daisy was bred on one date and that was it, that puts her due 2-3.

All 150 due dates. So Daisy is on 143 today and Contredanse and Potsie are on 144. I figured they'd be mid to late week for babies. Can't wait! Hope its nice and warm them!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It it supposed to be in the 60's here in the next week. I can't wait for the warm weather! It is a really nice day today too!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, c'mon girls! Let's see some babies .

Yep, it is going to be in the 40's tomorrow. Wow. That might not seem too warm.. (lol Chelsey) but for here, wow! It has been so darn cold.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I worked on the bucks show manners today. I led them around and set them up. It is so warm and sunny out!!! Ashley I hope they don't keep you waiting too much longer!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> It it supposed to be in the 60's here in the next week. I can't wait for the warm weather! It is a really nice day today too!


oh stop rubbing it in!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hehehe we have to soak it up! Its bound to drop again and that's when they'll kid of course.


----------

